# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  CONVOCATORIA DE PROVEEDORES DE FRUTAS, VERDURAS Y ABARROTES PARA SUPERMERCADOS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, contamos con la posibilidad de colocar frutas, verduras y productos no perecibles a una cadena de supermercados que atiende a los segmentos C-D, a través de sus 21 tiendas ubicadas en Lima, Pisco, Ica, Barranca, Piura, Sullana y Paita. 
Necesitamos contactar de preferencia a abastecedores de otros supermercados (Tottus, Plaza Vea, Wong, Vivanda, Metro, etc) que puedan entregar productos en el centro de acopio en Lima, o que puedan hacerlo directamente en las distintas tiendas ubicadas en provincias. También nos interesa trabajar directamente con productores que estén en la capacidad de entregar volúmenes no muy grandes, por lo que deben contar con la logística e insumos necesarios para poder ingresarlos como proveedores. 
El pago es a 10 días, y deben considerar que se les descontaría del precio final, un 4% por concepto de merma y 2% por gestión comercial, así como también un 6% por concepto de logística cuando se entrega el producto en el centro de acopio ubicado en Unicachi (Lima); por lo que deberán aumentar un total de 6% ó 12% a su precios, según sea el caso, para presentar sus respectivas propuestas a la empresa con la finalidad de ir cerrando con los productos que sean de su interés.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.peTemas similares: plantas procesadoras de frutas y verduras BUSCO EMPRESAS DE TRANSPORTE LOCAL PARA TRASLADAR FRUTAS Y VERDURAS FRESCAS II CONVOCATORIA NACIONAL DE PROVEEDORES AGRICOLAS O  EMPRESAS PYME Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion Amazon.de ya vende frutas y verduras on line

----------


## fealvime

buenas noches estoy muy interesado cuales son los requisitos a presentar y donde puedo acercarme para poder despejar algunas dudas

----------


## macbravo

buenas, soy productor de pallar y maíz morado en la ciudad de ica, voy a iniciar mis cosechas en el mes de setiembre y quisiera saber que requisitos necesito para postular como proveedor, cuento con movilidad propia para abastecimiento directo en el local que tienen en la ciudad de ica, por favor manténganme al tanto, gracias

----------


## Halcon1.Eleden

Estimado Bruno,  
Buenas tardes  
Estamos interesados en la convocatoria de proveedores para supermercados somos productores directos de ají, tabasco y habanero son ajices gourmet, y estamos actualmente en la cosecha del tabasco y venimos procesandolo en salsa de ají, encurtido de ají, y con aceitunas verdes en distintas presentaciones. 
Si nos podrías dar mas información de como presentarnos en esta oportunidad te lo agradeceriamos. 
Atte, SALSA HOT.jpg
Miguel Carmona Herrera
Coordinador Proyecto Capsicum
TELEFAX 073-323114

----------


## Cesar Ricasca

Estimado 
somos una empresa que comercializa Quinua y nos gustaria ser proveedores de algun supermercado. 
favor de indicar los requerimientos para postular.  
gracias  cesarrp.0618@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, continuamos con la convocatoria de proveedores de supermercados para ver la posibilidad de colocar más productos. En esta semana hemos registrado a un proveedor de uva red globe, a otro proveedor de naranja de jugo y el día de mañana estaremos reuniéndonos con los encargados para ver la posibilidad de registrar a un proveedor de arroz. 
En la actualidad estamos interesados en registrar a proveedores que puedan abastecer con los principales productos de la canasta familiar de los segmentos C y D, así como proveedores de frutas de verano para ir avanzando con las negociaciones y demás detalles. En este momento buscamos cerrar con proveedores de papa canchán, papa amarilla, cebolla, tomate, lechuga, zanahoria, ajo, sandía, mango, papaya, azúcar rubia, etc. 
- Pago es a 10 días
- Precio debe considerar un 12% que les descontarían en caso despachen en Lima, o de 6% en caso despachen directamente en provincias.
- Los despachos deben entregarse con factura y guía de remisión.
- Los descuentos se regularizan con notas de crédito o débito según corresponda.
- Se puede entregar en jabas propias y hacer el trasvase en el centro de acopio, o pueden recoger jabas del supermercado para hacer las entregas. (El costo de alquiler de jabas se aumenta a su precio)  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe

----------


## Genaro Abarca

Buenas tardes, quisiera entrar como proveedor de la cadena de supermercados ya que cuentos con frutas como paltos, manzanos y otros.
Espero su respuesta y entrar a trabajar con ustedes. 
Atte.  
Genaro Abarca
Email: genaroabarca@gmai.com
Celular: 940298861

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, el supermercado está interesado en comprar fruta directamente en el mercado de frutas, si es que hay alguien que tenga su puesto allí para contactarlos con ellos para iniciar negociaciones. Los productos que les interesan en este momento son: mandarina, palta fuerte, granadilla, mango edward y manzana israel y delicia. 
Genaro, veo que me estás ofreciendo palta y manzana, así que podríamos ver si podemos cerrar con ellos, aunque por los volúmenes que compran, no es tan fácil de cerrar. 
Saludos  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## Inversiones CAMP S.A.C.

Buenas tardes Bruno:
Me gustaría saber si puedes enviar algunos datos respecto a los volúmenes requeridos por esta cadena, para ser mas especifico en lo que es verduras y hortalizas.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes Bruno:
> Me gustaría saber si puedes enviar algunos datos respecto a los volúmenes requeridos por esta cadena, para ser mas especifico en lo que es verduras y hortalizas.

 Los volúmenes varían dependiendo del producto, y es por eso que prefiero ofrecer aquellos que mueven los mayores volúmenes, y esos son los productos de la canasta básica familiar. Cualquiera de ellos, pueden cotizar en base a pedidos semanales de 5 ó 10 TM, así que me pueden enviar sus precios considerando ambos volúmenes para tener un punto de partida para la negociación. 
Si esos precios son atractivos para Tottus, entonces definimos bien todos los puntos para llegar un precio definitivo y definir el volumen de un primer pedido de prueba, ya que nunca meten todas sus fichas a un solo proveedor. En la medida que el proveedor haga bien su trabajo, los volúmenes pueden ir aumentando. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Con respecto a Maxiahorro, sus volúmenes no suelen pasar de 1,000 Kg a la semana,  e incluso repartido en 2 ó 3 entregas, así que esta posibilidad es más factible para los que tengan un puesto en el mercado de frutas o en santa anita, ya que van a empezar a comprar directamente allí. 
Saludos

----------


## Genaro Abarca

Estimado Bruno te envie un correo para que me envies las fichas de palta y manzana de agua, ya que me habias enviado fichas para limon y yuca, no se si es para el mismo proveedor u otro ya que en el mensaje pones que no es tan facil cerrar con el supermercado por el volumen, si es el caso de otro cliente tambien tenerme en cuenta para este proceso. 
Atte 
genaro abarca

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, estamos buscando proveedores que tengan puesto en el Mercado Mayorista de Frutas, para iniciar negociaciones y ver la posibilidad de realizar compras directas en el lugar para este supermercado. La idea es que a partir de ahora, el supermercado estará pasando con su propia movilidad a recoger sus pedidos a los distintos puestos del Mercado de Frutas con los que se haya cerrado el trato, ya que la logística hacía muy complicado que los proveedores puedan abastecer en tiendas o centro de acopio las 3 veces por semana que requería la empresa, teniendo en cuenta los volúmenes que éstos requieren. 
Si hay interesados, por favor contactarme para ver precios y condiciones, con la finalidad de cerrar el trato a la brevedad.   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## Max Herrera

Buen dia,
Tengo cebolla roja localizado en pisco, ica y puede ser de su interes.
Cantidad: 60 TM
Disponbilidad: Mayo - Junio 2015
Saludos.

----------


## asalvador

Buenas dias estimado bruno: Me gustaría saber si me pueden enviar algunos datos respecto a los volúmenes de necesidad de papaya.
Tengo 1000 plantas de papaya de variedad known you f1 en un par de meses deben empesar a producir plenamente.
Estoy sembrando 1000 plantas mas de papaya en la misma zona, que en 11 meses se tiene produccion
Tambien tengo actualmente piña cayena lisa con una pequeña produccion semanal de 200 unidades, por un par de meses.
Apartir de agosto tendre el doble de produccion de piña cayena.
El cultivo se encuentra en Laredo - Trujillo. 
Atte.:
Abraham Salvador Garcia
Cel: movistar: 949973548 rpm: *910774 rpc: 940176233
Email: abrahamfsg@hotmail.com

----------


## BILLY RODRIGUEZ VEGA

Estimado Bruno 
Nosotros contamos con Productos Hidrobiologicos congelados......nuestra base es Chimbote, si esta cadena requiere alguna especie  nos la puedes comunicar para atenderlos
Gracias. 
BILLY RODRIGUEZ VEGA
INVERSIONES FRIGORIFICAS PRC SAC

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno 
> Nosotros contamos con Productos Hidrobiologicos congelados......nuestra base es Chimbote, si esta cadena requiere alguna especie  nos la puedes comunicar para atenderlos
> Gracias. 
> BILLY RODRIGUEZ VEGA
> INVERSIONES FRIGORIFICAS PRC SAC

 Estimado Billy, me están solicitando productos para exportación. Si tienes oferta exportable disponible me avisas para ver si podemos cerrar algo con el cliente que tengo. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Bruno, estoy interesado en su convocatoria, soy productor de uva italia de calidad (levantada) en la provincia de Cañete - al sur de Lima, la uva con que contamos tiene buen tamaño, color y sabor, descripciones que no decepcionaría a los supermercados a la que Ud. desea colocar. Agradeceré pueda proporcionar las indicaciones para la presentación de la propuesta a la empresa que Ud. indica. 
> Adjunto imágenes de la uva italia, producto que ofrezco. Archivo adjunto 6762Archivo adjunto 6763Archivo adjunto 6764 
> Quedo a la espera de su pronta respuesta. 
> Muchas gracias. 
> Luyo Asencio José jluyoxd@gmail.com
> Cel. 975423490

 Hola Luyo, tienes cómo traer el producto a Lima, para ver si le ofrezco a Maxiahorro. También estoy consultando a Tottus si estarían interesados, así que dependerá del interés que muestren para ver si avanzamos en la negociación. Saludos.

----------


## Luyo Asencio José

Estimado no habria ningún problema en llevar mi producto a Lima. Quedo a la espera de su pronta respuesta e indicaciones que ud. sugiera. Muchas gracias. Saludos. Luyo Asencio José
975423490

----------


## Luyo Asencio José

> Hola Luyo, tienes cómo traer el producto a Lima, para ver si le ofrezco a Maxiahorro. También estoy consultando a Tottus si estarían interesados, así que dependerá del interés que muestren para ver si avanzamos en la negociación. Saludos.

 Estimado Bruno no habría ningún problema en llevar mi producto a Lima. Cuento con 30 Tm de cosecha por el mes de marzo 2015. Quedo a la espera de su pronta respuesta e indicaciones que ud. sugiera. Muchas gracias. Saludos. Luyo Asencio José
975423490

----------

